# The Fast and The Fourious 3 Gesprächsstoff



## daffy999 (3 Aug. 2006)

Hey Leute sagt mal wie bitte schön kommt vin diesel in den 3 teil wenn er selbst nie bei den dreharbeiten war wie ich in anderen foren gelesen habe..


----------



## icks-Tina (3 Aug. 2006)

vielleicht "eingearbeitet" ?...


----------



## data80 (13 Aug. 2006)

hi, ja wie schauts aus hat jemand mal ein einee Kurzbewertung für den Film, muß / sollte man ihn gesehenhaben?


----------



## joda01 (19 Aug. 2006)

hab ihn gesehen diesel spielt mit glaube nicht das er eingearbeitet würde weil man sieht das er alt geworden is und bei der nahaufnahme hat er so komisch gelächelt das kann nur er selber


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

Ich habe super gerne Need for Speed:Underground 2 gespielt und Drifting ist mitunter meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung gewesen... aber der Film suckt total!

Paul Walker aus 2fast2furious kann sowieso von keinem das Wasser gereicht bekommen - dadurch war die Messlatte viel zu hoch und es entstand eine Fortsetzung, auf die hätte verzichtet werden sollen. 

Nichtmal als Tuner kommt man da richtig auf seine Kosten.. die Karren sind einfach ständig schrott, mehr nicht. Und diese ausgelutschte Story mit den Yakuza wird viel zu schwach dargestellt.. bedrohlich ist es überhaupt nicht und somit gibt's auch keinen Spannungsaufbau.


----------

